# [Windows XP] Herstellerinformationen (OEM) in "Systemeigenschaften" ändern



## dGTerminator (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo.
Ich  war vor wenigen Minuten noch auch der Site von tutorials.de und habe das TUT von Cutti angesehen, welches für Win 9.x verfasst wurde. Die Kommentare unter dem TUT sagen, dass es auch für XP funktioniert. Soweit alles in Ordnung,

Ich bin in "C:/Windows/System" gegangen und hab nach der oeminfo.ini gesucht (habe auch die versteckten Dateien sichtbar gemacht) aber nicht gefunden. Wenn die nicht existiert machste doch selber iene, dachte ich mir und habe es auch so nach dem Aufbau wie beschrieben gemacht. Danach noch die Bitmap erstellt und fertig dachte ich. Doch als ich nun die Infos bewundern wollte  standen immernoch die unberührte Systeminfos und nicht die neu editierten..

Kann mir vllt. jmd. sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe oder vll.t ein TUT für XP machen ?

Für eure Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.
Mfg,
dGTerminator


----------



## Radhad (20. Juli 2004)

Man kann soetwas mit z.b. TuneUp XP nach belieben verändern. Ein Tutorial kenne ich nicht wie man es manuell macht.


MfG Radhad


----------



## dGTerminator (20. Juli 2004)

Super, hat funktioniert.  Danke.


----------



## SixDark (20. Juli 2004)

Also bei mir (Windows Server 2003) liegt die Datei oeminfo.ini im Verzeichnis "system32" nicht "system"! Sollte unter XP genau so sein...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

